# anyone having trouble due to a c-section?



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi

I'm a very lucky mummy of a beautiful 2 year old dd thanks to ICSI. I had a very horrid birth with her which ended in a crash c-section. I now have fluid in my womb from the c-section scar and IVF is not working for us.I have just had a lap done and been told they cant see anything that they can fix and that they dont think they can get rid of the fluid. They've told me that I cant get pg if the fluid is there and theres nothing they can do to get rid of it. I'm booked in for a 2nd opinion in about 4 weeks but I think I'm clutching at straws. 

Has anyone had anything like this? Is there any hope?

Thanks xxx


----------

